# New International Grocery at Lake Chapala



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

One of the very nice things about living on Lake Chapala in the community most expats call "Lakeside" is the extraordinary access to grocery ítems from abroad available locally not normally available in Mexico almost anywhere. Sincé we also live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas about half of every year; a rather sophisticated city of maybe 130,000 people near the large, bustling state capital of Tuxtla Gutiérrez and I shop extensively in both Chiapas and at Lake Chapala, quite distant from each other both geographically and culturally, I know that this diversity of foodstuffs at Lake Chapala is practically unheard of in Mexico.

Whether the reader agrees with that or not, my reason for posting this comment is that I have, this afternoon, discovered a brand new international grocery in the La Huerta Shopping Strip Mall just next to the long-time La Huerta Mini-Super in West Ajijic and I have just been dazzled by their initial inventory of foreign grocery ítems from many places around the globe and - they are just starting so I expect a continued expansion of their inventory of foreign grocery ítems including a promised inventory of fine vegetables and, perhaps, even more. No longer necessary for those living in West Ajijic to drive across town for exotic groceries at Super Lake. Sincé La Huerta Mini-Super is also a liquor store, we now have a mini -substitute -Super Lake and Paz Liquors next to each other here on the best side of Ajijic (in my humble opinión, of course). 

The name of the new retail outlet is CASA IMPORTS and if the reader lives at Lakeside, (roughly defined as from the Poncitlan Municipality line on the east to the far west of the Jocotepec Municipalty on the west) I suggest you stop by and welcome them to town. If they succeed they will be a local treasure. Very nice people, by the way and open to merchandising suggestions.


----------

